# Viair gauge bulb



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone know the bulb number for the 2in viair gauges?

The bulbs that come with these are super dim. I was thinking about getting some led bulbs to replace them. Has anyone else done this?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i wanna change the color of mine so it matches my dash lights


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

i wired mine up to my factory radio dimmer wire, so when i dim my dash lights, they dim as well, and mine is bright!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Well for some reason mine is really dim... 

I was thinking about wiring it to the dimmer switch but that's too complicated and not necessary since I don't really care to dim them


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

should be a 194 bulb can get a led bulb at like advance autoparts or pepboys or whatever you have.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

wagner17 said:


> should be a 194 bulb can get a led bulb at like advance autoparts or pepboys or whatever you have.


 i'm fairly certain the dual needle gauges are not a 194.


----------



## NDubber (Sep 11, 2006)

d.tek said:


> i'm fairly certain the dual needle gauges are not a 194.


 x2


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

They are just 194 bulbs, same as license plate bulbs... I am going to get some LEDs for mine too, they suck!


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they aren't 914's since those are mini wedges... 

They are actually BA9 bulbs which are 9mm wide single connect bayonet base bulbs.

Found here:
http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-bin/store/index.cgi?action=DispPage&Page2Disp=/BA9S6_specs.htm


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

are all your gauges dim? I have a bunch of viair gauges and at least 3-4 of em are dim... The faces on the gauges themselves arent installed properly so they dont let light through.... 
:banghead:


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah they're all pretty dim. The faces are installed right (at least on mine) but the bulbs that come with them has a dark mirror finish over them which makes them dim. Stupidest design I have ever seen


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

i ordered up a few from superbrightleds for my black face viairs. one worked, one didnt (too long and hit internal components). Definatley helped make the gauge brighter, but the needles are still dark. If i went to white instead of green i think it might be a bit better, but probably not that much more: 


These work: http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ction=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/ba9s_wide.htm 
be sure to order the 120 degree versions. 









Too Long, no workie:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

gotta order those.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

ordered. ill post updates with how amazing they turn out to be.


----------



## mihneagabriel (Aug 7, 2009)

blue bags said:


> ordered. ill post updates with how amazing they turn out to be.


 sweet! 
take pics of the gauges with the lights in too. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

word. i ordered white and blue just incase the blue is to dim since they are backlit not just lit numbers


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

SKIDMRK said:


> i ordered up a few from superbrightleds for my black face viairs. one worked, one didnt (too long and hit internal components). Definatley helped make the gauge brighter, but the needles are still dark. If i went to white instead of green i think it might be a bit better, but probably not that much more:
> 
> 
> These work: http://www.superbrightleds.com/cgi-...ction=DispPage&Page2Disp=/specs/ba9s_wide.htm
> ...


 i bought the BA9s in blue to match the gauges, which they do for the most part however its hard to see the needles in the gauges. Honestly i should have kept the white bulbs in there..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea thats what i was thinking, Ill probably end up using the white LEDS. Ill post em up once there in


----------

